# Coughing lambs



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I have 5 bottle lambs, all a little over a month old. Two of them have started coughing in the last week or so. Everything else seems normal, no runny nose, good appetites, etc. They've just started on pasture in the last couple of days.

The cough seems the worst immediately after bottle feeding and I'm wondering if they're inhaling their milk. They suck it down in no time at all. They're getting about 45 oz a day over three feedings. They do cough at other times as well but wonder if they just haven't been able to get the milk out of their lungs. 

I don't think it's lungworm since they've only been on grass a couple of days and the cough has been going on longer than that. They have free choice hay and lamb starter.

Any suggestions? If it is because of the milk, how do I get them to take their bottles slower and down the right way? (They're on a lambar of a sort that my husband made.) We're not quite ready to wean because I think they need the calories from the milk but maybe that's what I should consider?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine were doing the coughing after bottle feeding thing, turns out they have tapeworms. Used safe guard on them a week ago or so, and what do you know - no more coughing. I don't know what one has to do with the other, but that's my very recent experience.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I would agree with the worms, as a possibility. 

Lambs can have worms via their mother, even before they are born.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks - I have safeguard on hand and will worm tomorrow. Hopefully that will do the trick!
Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'd think the nipples are too loose letting too much milk out too fast and yeah they're inhaling some.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure sounds like the flow of milk through the nipple is too fast. (As Ross said)...
I would replace the nipples with smaller holes.

Deb


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks - I wormed them this morning so we'll see if that makes a difference. My husband's thought was worms, my thought was milk inhalation. Sounds like one of those is likely the problem! 

We'll try the new nipples next. The ones we're using are about the size of Pritchard nipples but a bit stronger. But, they're the original nipples so they've been chewed plenty.

Thanks again.
Elizabeth


----------

